# TA2020 chip amp



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys i was looking around on ebay and i saw this little gem
http://cgi.ebay.com/MKll-Version-Tr...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a5a9a3588#ht_5487wt_958

What i wondering is that this set doesn't come with any instructions and it doesn't specify exactly what cables it comes with. i want to know what will i need to be able to run this setup. i have a pc power supply that i use to power a pioneer cd player, i was hoping that could work? and if anything that i need , please let me know 
thank you
Brandon.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Any 12VDC power supply capable of 3.5 amps will work. I built an amp based on the TA2020 (not using that particular module however) and power it from a 5A switching supply that was designed for a computer monitor. You'll also need to provide a chassis, RCA inputs and speaker output connectors, and wire it together.


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

ok so rca plugs i guess i'll have to solder it directly to the pcb and also do i need a preamp to go with this because i was interested in having this serve as a small practice amp for guitar.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

A practice amp for a guitar? Hmm, that's a bit different. First off, this is a stereo amp and it cannot be safely bridged. Secondly, what voltage level does your guitar deliver? That will determine if you need a preamp or not, and thirdly, if you're connecting a guitar you'd want to use 1/4" phono jack not RCA, correct? No, you wouldn't solder the connector directly to the PCB, you'll want to install it in some sort of chassis and wire it to the PCB. You'd solder the wires to the PCB, and to the connector...

No offense but have you done this sort of project before? Judging from your comments I'd say not, and if not then it's probably not the best solution for the kind of application you have in mind.


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

lol yeah you could say that i dont have extensive** experience i've done crossovers, and no i didn't mean the actual connector to the pcb but an extension wire, since i wasn't sure if there was an on board connector that comes with the input cable with the set(i wish these suppliers would specify*). however the main purpose was actually an audio amplifier for a pair of FE 206e's , but i'm sure i could find a connector to run my guitar through( just to sample some tone)since i use a balanced cable. my guitar uses single coils(low output) so i guess i might be better off in using this strictly as a music amp. umm so..all i need is power and rca females..thanks i think can handle that- if i missed anything please let me know..i plan on mounting this on a piece of maple*


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

These kinds of amplifier modules are designed for use by hobbyists with experience building amplifiers, but in general to use one you'll need to solder in a proper power supply, solder in the proper input and output connectors, and provide an enclosure of some sort. You may also need to provide RF shielding for the chassis and some of the Tripath chips can get hot so you may need to add a heat sink. I don't know what that board might require in terms of a drive voltage but if you need to add a preamp circuit there are tons of DIY resources on the web that can help guide you. Good luck and have fun. The good thing is that board you linked to is super cheap, so if you blow it up it's not like you threw hundreds of dollars down the drain! :bigsmile:


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

YEP!..got that right..thanks again you've been very helpful


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.chipamp.com/ is a good source for DIY amps. I'm looking at building a set of them for my reference towers.


----------

